# Hairdryers - a cautionary note



## applecruncher (Dec 21, 2015)

Last night I washed/dried my hair, then went to bed a couple hours later.  I’m a very sound sleeper.  (I took the hairdryer into my bedroom and sat down while using it.)  After a few hours sleep I thought I heard something, but was groggy and went back to continue my dream.  Then I heard a noise that woke me and also scared me – it was the hairdryer!!!

_I am 100% positive I turned it off._ (It's so noisy anyway)  I got up, checked, and even though it was turned “off” it was still plugged in and had somehow turned itself on. mg1:

This was troublesome because as hot as they get, it could have started a fire. 

Once I forgot to turn off/unplug my flatiron and left it on for an entire day, but I've never heard of a hairdryer turning itself on.   I've had this particular one for about 2 yrs, and this has never happened.

Could be a short circuit in the hairdryer…I probably should have it looked at - or replaced.  What scares me is what if I’d dried my hair and left for the week?  I recall hearing stories about toasters and coffee makers that are left plugged in and start fires.

Lesson: Unplug small appliances.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2015)

On those cheap slide switches on some of that type appliance if you don't slide it all the way off (it will stop running) but it only takes a tiny movement to get the switch to slide back to on.  Best bet is probably to unplug it also.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2015)

Yipes! Thanks for the tip AC!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2015)

I had a small super loud hair dryer that I hated, but it was powerful and dried my hair pretty quickly, it was also small and inexpensive.  I use to hold the finger to my ear where the dryer was, that's how loud it was.  One day it popped loudly and sparked, I quickly unplugged it and threw it in the trash.  I never though an appliance could turn itself on, but as far as dryers, I always keep mine under the sink in the bathroom and put it back there immediately after I'm done using it.  I also heard about the coffee makers starting fires, but I always thought they had to be on, not just plugged in.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 22, 2015)

Most small household appliances are made with the cheapest components available...so as to keep the costs down...and to have live electrical current passing through these components for any length of time is risky.  It is Always a Good Habit to unplug them when done using them.


----------

